# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ربيع الأردن

## معاذ ملحم

ربيع الأردن إذ يهزم رياح الخماسين! 
 

صدقوني ... أن الأم هي الأرض، وهي التي تُخرجُ من رَحمها ''الربيع''، ذلك المولود الأبهى، والأكثر براءة، ونقاءً.. نكذب!، لو قلنا أن عدسة العين وحدها ترصد ذلك الرضيع المولود تواً، ونكذب!، لو اعتقدنا أن عدسة ''الكاميرا'' هي التي ترصد خطوات الطفل المطوَّق بكل الألوان التي ابتدعتها، واتقنتها ريشة خالق الكون.. لكننا نَصدِق حين نعترف بأن للقلب المتيَّم عدسة ترصد هذا الذي جاء بعد طول مخاض.. أتذكرون؟.. كيف ذويت النفوس، وجفَّت الحلوق، وكان اليأس أقرب من الأمل؟. أو تذكرون ذلك خلال شتاءٍ تأخر مطره، وهجرت غيماته فضاء الأردن، لوقت كدنا فيه نعتقد ان الشتاء لا بد راحل قبل أن يُسقط في رحم الأرض قطرة ماء لتكوِّن النُطفة التي ينبعث منها ''الربيع''؟! 


.. لكننا الضعفاء، لا ندري متى وكيف، وأين، تهبط رحمة الخالق مهندس الكون العظيم.. فكانت إرادته حين شاء، فأورق الرحم الذي اعتقدنا أنه عاقر.. فالحمد، ثم الحمد، ثم الحمد. هناك، وعلى مشارف الجنة الثانية الأردن المعشوق، يتراكض الربيع، يبتسم، يضحك وهو لا يزال غضاً يانعاً..


تحاول رياح الخماسين بما أوتيت من أتربة ورمالٍ، وجفاف.. تحاول اغتياله وهو لا يزال طرياً، لكنه يقاوم، وبشتى ما أوتي من أمل واخضرار.. إنها الحياة، وإرادة البقاء، هي التي ستهزم الخماسين، وستُطيل في عمر الربيع الذي سيكبر، ويغدو الضيّف المكرم الجالس على عتبات القلوب دون منازع..




هناك.. في الشمال حيث قمم ''برقش''، و''أبو القين''، و''جُفّين''، ''الكورة''، وعلى مشارف ''دير أبي سعيد''، وقريباً من جرش، ''دبين''، والبلقاء حيث السلط ترضع من ثدي الغيم.. و.. و.. و.. أقصد هنا، في المعشوق دون منازع.. ربيع الأردن لا يمكن لعدسات آلات التصوير أن ترصده دون أن يكون القلب مُستنفراً، ومتحفزاً.. لقد رصدت عدسة القلب المتيم، الكثير.. من دلال الربيع، ومن ارديته الشتى مثل، زهرات البسباس، والأقحوان، والدحنون بألوانه، والعيصلان، والعتور، وبخور مريم، وذنب الفرس، وعين القط، والذبح، والحوذان، والترمس البري، والسوسن، والنرجس، وكف الدب، وخف الكلب، وكحيلة الكلب، والخزامى.. والعديد الذي لا يمكن حصره على هذه المساحة التي لا يمكن أن تكون باتساع رقعة الربيع الأردني. عدسة القلب، أوحت لـ''أبواب منتدى الحصن' هذه اللقطات الفريدة من تزاوج بعض الكائنات الصغيرة التي أكدت على تواصل وديمومة الحياة على فراش الربيع الطاهر، والأنيق، قبل أن تخلد إلى بيات في شتاء آتٍ لا محالة، ومتحدية رياح الخماسين التي يخلو قلبها من الرحمة!

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد على المرور

----------

